
Master Quality Authenticated: “high-resolution” audio with  lossy compression - davidgerard
https://rocknerd.co.uk/2017/05/17/mqa-master-quality-authenticated-high-resolution-audio-with-lossy-compression/
======
peatmoss
The interesting thing in this article for me was the observation that high
resolution tracks tend to not be mixed ultra-loud. Lossy high res is obviously
crazy, but the mix comment is literally the first compelling argument for
potentially ever buying a high res track.

